# Reliance Freedom 999 Plan Details



## Sirakri (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello users,

I got a few PMs requesting details of Reliance Freedom 999 Broandband plan. I thought of sharing my answer to a PM, so that it would help more of you.



			
				QUESTION said:
			
		

> Hey i wanted to ask a few question about your plan as i was thinking of upgrading mine :
> 
> 1. Does the line directly hooks to your pc or through a modem because i read on the forum that the line is direct & is a Metro ethernet cable .
> 
> ...






			
				ANSWER said:
			
		

> Hello ****,
> 
> Not a problem at all. In fact, I'm happy to help people out!
> 
> ...



Hope that helps many of you, good night.

Regards,
Sirakri M.


----------



## jasku (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for the info, I have applied for the connection today, lets see how it goes.

Edit- I was told, I will get a modem, and then I can connect it to my Wifi router, is it as simple as the Airtel config?...ie switch the modem to bridge mode, and authenticate via the router?


----------

